# Do I need VHI now that I have medical card?



## paddyjnr (24 Oct 2008)

Just wondering could I cancel my VHI payments now that we both have medical cards, are we covered for more or less the same stuff??


----------



## becky (24 Oct 2008)

Would depend on your plan.  The medical would not cover you to see a consultant privately for example.


----------



## juke (24 Oct 2008)

Presume waiting lists are longer on a medical card than on VHI


----------



## paddyjnr (24 Oct 2008)

I'm on plan B and have being paying it for the last fifteen years or so but now out of work on illness benefit and it looks like I will be on it for quite a while yet, I could really do without the added expense.. I know they say "health is better than wealth" but in this case I really have neither.


----------



## ajapale (25 Oct 2008)

There is much discussion on the insurance forum about the need for Health Insurance at all!

If you are a fit young healthy single male. There is a good argument to be made to have no health insurance at all.

If I can find the links to the discussion Ill post them here.


----------



## paddyjnr (25 Oct 2008)

Thanks Ajapale, that would be great..


----------



## Complainer (25 Oct 2008)

People like Suzie Long have died waiting for treatment on public lists.


----------



## hatfield (25 Oct 2008)

Be careful the government or a change of circumstances doesnt take the medical card away from you; in which case  you won't have cover for pre-existing illnesses until after a 5 year waiting period if you decide to rejoin the VHI at a later date.


----------



## paddyjnr (25 Oct 2008)

hatfield said:


> Be careful the government or a change of circumstances doesnt take the medical card away from you; in which case you won't have cover for pre-existing illnesses until after a 5 year waiting period if you decide to rejoin the VHI at a later date.


 That is really my biggest worry, maybe a re-think is in order!!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## hatfield (25 Oct 2008)

pat murphy said:


> That is really my biggest worry, maybe a re-think is in order!!! Thanks everyone!!!




Of course the more people paying into the VHI the more probable my premium will be lower also 


*full disclosure*


----------

